# Just posting for the inevitable comments --



## espola (Jun 9, 2019)

https://twitter.com/PattyMonstercx/status/1137581226666090502


----------



## nononono (Jun 9, 2019)

espola said:


> https://twitter.com/PattyMonstercx/status/113758122*666*6090502


*Why did YOU post it....*
*Why did YOU source it....*
*Why didn't YOU view it......*


----------



## espola (Jun 9, 2019)

From the highway signs, the action occurs where 118 eastbound crosses San Fernando Rd. which is about here --

https://www.google.com/maps/place/San+Fernando+Rd,+California/@34.2716873,-118.4308438,613m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m5!3m4!1s0x80c2910bd789f097:0xf319f00457897e3f!8m2!3d34.2264051!4d-118.3788733


----------

